# لدائن الأكريليك



## ابو يوسف (14 يوليو 2009)

راتينج أكريلى 
acrylic resin
نوع من الراتينجات ينتج ببلمرة إستر حمض الأكريليك أو إستر حمض الميثاكريليك، وهو راتينج يتشكل بالحرارة ويستعمل فى صنع الأسنان الاصطناعية وبعض العدسات وبعض راتينجات التبادل الأيونى.
أكريلونتريل
acrylonitrile
مادة تنتج بتفاعل الأسيتيلين وحمض الهدروسيانيك، تتبلمر مع البوتادين لتعطى المطاط الصناعى المعروف بمطاط بونا(ن)، صيغتها الكيميائية: (ch2=ch-cn).

.................................................. .......................
وهذا صيغه اوضح لـــراتينج أكريلى 
acrylic resin

الأكريلي (الحمض ـ)

الحمض الأكريلي acrylic acid أو حمض الأكرولئيك acroleic acid أو حمض البْروْ بِنوئيك propenoic acid حمض إتيليني صيغته h2c=ch-cooh.
وهو مركب سائل عديم اللون، ذو رائحة لاذعة يتبلمر polymerizes بسهولة ويسر، قابل للامتزاج miscible بالماء والغول والإتر، يغلي في الدرجة 140.9ْ س (سلسيوس)، ويتجمد في الدرجة 12.1ْس، وتبلغ كثافته النسبية 1.052 في درجة الحرارة 20/20 ْس، وضغط بخاره (في الدرجة نفسها) 3.1 مم، وقرينة انكساره 1.4224، أما نقطة وميضه flash point في الكوب المفتوح فتساوي 54.5 ْس، وهو مادة قابلة للاحتراق، عظيمة الأهمية الصناعية.
طرائق تحضير الحمض الأكريلي
يحضر الحمض الأكريلي بطرائق عدة:
1ـ بتحويل الإتيلين إلى أكسيد الإتيلين، ثم بتكاثف هذا الأخير مع حمض سيان الماء، ومعالجة الناتج بحمض الكبريت في الدرجة 160 ْس:





2ـ بتفاعل الأستيلين وأحادي أكسيد الكربون والماء بحضور النيكل وسيطاً





3ـ بأكسدة بخار البروبيلين إلى الأكرولئين، وأكسدة الأكرولئين في الدرجة 300ْس بحضور الموليبدن ـ فاناديوم وسيطاً :






4ـ بتحليل الأكريلونتريل بالماء (نتريل الحمض الأكريلي):





يسوّق الحمض الأكريلي في الدرجة التقنية لعمليات الأسترة esterification والبلمرة polymerization كما يسوّق في الحالة الجليدية glacial فتكون نسبته في الناتج الجليدي المسوّق 97%.
يحفظ الحمض الأكريلي في قوارير أو براميل أو صهاريج. ويجب، عند تداوله، اتخاذ الحيطة والحذر لما يتأتى عنه من أخطار، فهو مخرّش وأكّال للجلد، وسام بالاستنشاق فلا يسمح باستنشاق الهواء الملوث به إذا حوى منه ما يزيد على عشرة أجزاء من المليون ، ويمكن أن يتبلمر بانفجار عنيف.
ويجب عند شحن الحمض الأكريلي في عربات السكك الحديدية أن تحمل عبواتُه لُصاقةَ "أكّال" ولا يشحن عن طريق الجو إلا إذا كان مُثَبَّطاً، وعندئذ يجب أن تحمل عبواته أيضاً لصاقة "أكّال".
يستعمل الحمض الأكريلي موحوداً monomer للحصول على متعدد الحمض الأكريلي ومتعدد الحمض المتاكريلي وغيرهما من المتبلمرات الأخرى (انظر الراتنج الأكريلي) .
مشتقات الحمض الأكريلي
للحمض الأكريلي مشتقات متعددة، منها:
1ـ الأكريلات acrylate وهو اسم عام يطلق على إستر الحمض الأكريلي، أو اسم أي من "الموحودات" الكثيرة المستعملة في صنع راتنجات الطلي السطحي الأكريلية مثل :أكريلات هدروكسي الإتيل hydroxylethyl acrylate 
أو (hea) ch2=ch-cooch2ch2oh، وأكريلات هدروكسي البروبيل hydroxypropyl acrylate أو (hpa).
أو هي متبلمر للحمض الأكريلي ولإستراته، وتُستعمل في الطلي السطحي، والدهانات المستحلبة، وفي تنهية finishing الورق والجلد، وفي غيرها.
2ـ كلور الأكريلوئيل acryloyl chloride، أو كلور الأكريليل acrylyl chloride وهو سائل صيغته h2c=ch-cocl يغلي في الدرجة 75ْس، وينقل في أوعية زجاجية يصل حجمها إلى 20 لتراً. ويستعمل "موحوداً" للمتبلمرات، ومركباً وسطياً للاصطناعات العضوية.
3ـ الأكريلونتريل acrylonitrile وهو حمض ـ إتيليني صيغته h2c=ch-cn يعرف أيضاً باسم البروبِن ـ نتريل البروبننتريل propenenitrile أو سيان الفينيل (سيانيد الفينيل) vinyl cyanide أو نتريل الحمض الأكريلي، وهو مادة كيمياوية صناعية شَغَلت المركز الثاني والأربعين بين الكيمياويات المنتجة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لعام 1979.
والأكريلونتريل سائل رجراج عديم اللون، ذو رائحة لطيفة، يتجمد في الدرجة -83ْس، ويغلي في الدرجة 77.3- 77.4ْس، وتبلغ كثافته النسبية 0.8004 في الدرجة 25ْس، وتساوي نقطة وميضه في الكوب المفتوح 0ْس، وهو قابل للانحلال soluble في جميع الحوالّ العضوية الشائعة، وقابل للامتزاج جزئياً بالماء، وسام إذا استنشق لذلك لا يسمح باستنشاق هواء يحوي منه جزأين من المليون أو يزيد، وسام إذا امتصه الجلد كذلك فلا يسمح بالتعرض له، وهو مُسَرْطن معروف وقابل للاشتعال يسبب حرائق خطيرة، وتراوح حدود انفجاره في الهواء بين 3 و17% .
يحضر الأكريلونتريل بطرائق عدة:


أ ـ بتفاعل البروبيلين والأكسجين والنشادر بحضور فسفوموليبدات البزموت، أو بحضور مركب أورانيومي الأساس وسيطاً:





ب ـ بضم سيان الهدروجين إلى الأستيلين بحضور كلور النحاسي وسيطاً:





ج ـ بانتزاع الماء من سيانهدرين الإتيلين:





يُنقل الأكريلونتريل في صهاريج، ويجب أن تحمل الصهاريج المنقولة في عربات السكك الحديدية أو الطائرات لُصاقة سائل قابل للالتهاب سريع الاشتعال flammable liquid، ولصاقة «سُمّ» poison.
يستعمل الأكريلونتريل موحوداً لصنع الألياف الأكريلية acrylic fibers والألياف المودَكْريلية modacrylic fibers، والمسبلات whiskers (الشعر الصنعي السّبل) المتينة جداً، و"متبلمرات" الإستيرين styrene والأكريلونتريل التشاركية copolymers، ومتبلمرات الأكريلونتريل ـ بوتاديين ـ إستيرن (abs) التشاركية، ومطاط النتريل nitrile rubber، ويستعمل في إخضاع القطن إلى سيان الأَتْيَلَة cyanoethylation (أي إدخال جذري السيان والإتيل)، وفي صنع البلاط الاصطناعي synthetic soil bloks (وهو أكريلونتريل متبلمر في عجينة خشب)، ومادةً أولية في الاصطناعات العضوية، ومُدَخِّناً للحبوبgrain fumigant ، وموحوداً للمتبلمر نصف الناقل semiconductive polymer، ويمكن استعماله أيضاًوسيطاً كالوسطاء الأكسيدية اللاعضوية في «انتزاع الماء» dehydration من الغول ثالثي البوتيلي وتحويله إلى إيزو البوتيلين.


4ـ الحمض المتاكريلي methacrylic acid: وهوحمض أولفيني صيغته





يُعرف أيضاً باسم حمض ألفا 2 ـ المتاكريليك، أو2ـ متيل البروبِنوئيك 2- methyl propenoic acid، وهو سائل عديم اللون، يتجمد في الدرجة 15- 16ْس، ويغلي في الدرجة 161ـ 162ْس، وتبلغ كثافته النسبية 1.015 في الدرجة 20ْس، وتساوي نقطة وميضه 76.6ْ س، وهو قابل للاحتراق ينحل في الماء والغول والإتر وفي أغلب الحوالّ العضوية. يتبلمر بسهولةٍ معطياً متبلمرات قابلة للانحلال في الماء، وهو شديد التخريش للجلد.
يحضر بفعل حمض الكبريت الممدد في سيانهدرين الأستون






يُسوّق محلوله المائي 40% الذي يغلي في الدرجة 76ـ 78ْس في ضغط 25مم، ويسوّق "موحوده" الخام الذي يحوي 85% من الحمض الصرف، كما يسوّق جليداً (99% للتحاليل).
ينقل في باطيات (دمجانات) carboys وبراميل وصهاريج. و يُستعمل موحوداً لصنع الراتنجات الكبيرة الحجم ولصنع المتبلمرات، ومادةً أولية في الاصطناع العضوي، ويعتمد كثيراً من المتبلمرات على إستراته كالإسترات المتيلية أو البوتيلية أو الإيزو بوتيلية (انظر الراتنجات الأكريلية).


5ـ المتاكريلونتريل methacrylo nitrile هو نتريل الحمض المتاكريلي صيغته





وهو سائل صاف عديم اللون يغلي في الدرجة 90.3 ْس، و يتجمد في الدرجة 39.8ْس، تساوي نقطة وميضه 12.7 ْس، وكثافته النسبية 0.789، وهو قليل القابلية للانحلال في الماء، وينحل في الأستون، ويتلدن بالحرارة، مقاوم للحموض والقلويات. وهو سريع الاشتعال، وسام إذا دخل الأنبوب الهضمي أو امتصه الجلد. ويرمز إليه بالحروف الثلاثة man.
يستعمل المتاكريلونتريل موحوداً لصنع اللدائن الفينيلية، ولصنع المتبلمرات التشاركية مع الإستيرن والبوتاديين وغيرهما، وذلك لتحضير ضروب المطاط والأطلية واللدائن.
ينقل في أوعية موسومة بالعبارة سائل قابل للاشتعال، ويجب، عند شحنه في عربات السكك الحديدية والطائرات، أن تحمل جميع عبواته لُصاقة «سائل قابل للاشتعال».
6ـ الراتنجات الأكريلية acrylic resins هي متبلمرات صرفة أو تشاركية لدنة حرارياً للحمض الأكريلي أو للحمض المتاكريلي أو لإسترات هذين الحمضين أوللأكريلونتريل. أما موحودات هذه الراتنجات فسوائل عديمة اللون، سهلة التبلمر بحضور الضوء أو الحرارة أو الوسطاء كفوق أكسيد البنزوئيك، وهي لا تخزن ولا تشحن إلا بحضور المثبطات وذلك لتجنب تبلمرها التلقائي أو تبلمرها المتفجر.
حُضِّرَت الراتنجات الأكريلية صناعياً أول مرة في الولايات المتحدة عام 1931، واستعملت في صنع الأطلية والمواد اللاصقة للزجاج المصفح، إلا أن أجودها معرفةً هو راتنج متاكريلات المتيل. وقد أطلق على الراتنج المصبوب اسمان تجاريان هما الزجاج الضفيري (البْلِكسِيغلاس) plexiglas واللوسيت lucite، وصُنِع من هذا الراتنج ـ بسبب خفته وشدة مقاومته ولاسيما للعوامل الجوية وصفائه وجودة تكيفه ـ سلع كثيرة بدأت بقمرة الطيار وبلغت حلقة عنان الحصان.
تتغير خاصيات الراتنجات الأكريلية من قاسية هشة إلى ليفية، ومن بنى مطاطية إلى سوائل لزجة وذلك وفقاً للموحود المستعمل ولطريقة التبلمر.
وتتميز الراتنجات الأكريلية ـ سواء أكانت صفائح مصبوبة أم قضباناً مبثوقة extruded ـ بقابليتها لنقل الضوء خلال المادة الصلبة وعكسه.
وتختلف استعمالات الراتنجات الأكريلية باختلاف طريقة تبلمرها، فإذا كانت كلية التبلمر فهي قاسية أو شفافة صامدة للكسر والتناثر أو هي ملونة، يصنع منها بديل الزجاج، والإشارات المنارة المزخرفَة، والعدسات اللاصقة، وطقوم الأسنان الصنعِيّة، والأدوات الطبية، وحافظات النماذج والعينات، ومكوّنات الأثاث.
وإذا كانت متبلمرات بالتعليق فهي على شكل كريات أو مساحيق لِلْـقَوْلَبَة تصنع منها عدسات المصَاَبيح الأمامية للقاطرات أو الحافلات أو السيارات، وتصنع منها مواد مازة adsorbent في الاستشراب chromatography، وراتنجات تبادل شاردي ion exchange resins.
وإذا كانت متبلمرات محلولة فهي تستعمل أطلية للورق والمنسوجات والخشب وغيرها.
وإذا كانت مستحلبات مائية فهي تستعمل مواد لاصقة وتراكيب مصفحة وأطلية قماشية وأقمشة غير منسوجة.
وإذا كانت مواد مركبة معدة للتبلمر فهي تستعمل دهانات خارجية للسيارات تُرَذُّ وتُحَمَّصُ (تشوى).
أما المواد الأكريلية المشتقة من الأكريلونتريل فَـتُبْثَقُ أليافـاً اصطناعية، أو تكـوّن المادة الأولية لفصيلة المطاط الاصطناعي النتريلي.


7 ـ اللوسيت: اسم تجاري مسجل لراتنجات أكريلية قوامها سلسلة من الإسترات المتبلمرة للحمض المتاكريلي






حيث تكون r جذر متيل أو إتيل أو نظامي بوتيل أو مزيجاً من هذه الزمر الألكيلية. وهي راتنجات لدنة حرارياً وشفافة وبيضاء مائية على هيئة حبيبية أو محلولة، تستعمل في صنع البرنيق (اللك) lacquer والأطلية ومحوِّلات modifiers الراتنجات الأخرى.
واللوسيت اسم تجاري للموجود الأكريلي أي لمتاكريلات المتيل، وللراتنجات الأكريلية المعدة للقولبة بالحقن أو البثق، ولسائل متاكريلات المتيل المستعمل في اللوحات الشفافة والمزخرفة.

8 ـ الزجاج الضفيري: اسم تجاري مسجل لمتبلمرات من نمط متعدد متاكريلات المتيل





وهو يسوّق كريات أو حبيبات أو صفائح.
يستعمل الزجاج الضفيري في صنع العدسات، والتزيينات، وحروف الإشارات، وقمرات الطيارين، ونوافذ الطائرات، وناثرات الضوء، والزجاج الصناعي والمعماري، وألواح السبورات، وحاجبات الريح في المراكب.
9ـ الليف الأكريلي: اسم جنس لليفٍ مُصَنَّع يكوّنه أي متبلمر اصطناعي طويل السلسلة مؤلف مما لا يقل عن 85% وزناً من وحدات الأكريلونتريل، وهو يتصف بقوة شد تراوح بين 2 و3 غ/ دَنيرة denier (الدَنيرة واحدة قياس نعومة الشعيرة أو الليف في الصناعة النسيجية على أساس وزنها مقسوماً على طولها وتعادل غراماً واحداً لكل 9010 م طول)، وامتصاص للماء يراوح بين 1.5 و 2.5% من وزنه، وكثافة نسبية قدرها 1.17 تقريباً.
وهو سهل الاحتراق، وقد تكون أدخنته سامة. ويستعمل لصنع الألياف المودكريلية والشراشف والبسط والسجادات.
10ـ الليف المودَكْريلي: اسم جنس لليفٍ يتكوّن من أي متبلمر اصطناعي طويل السلسلة مؤلف مما لا يزيد على 85% وما لا يقل عن 35% وزناً من وحدات الأكريلونتريل -ch2-chccn التي تمزج بكيمياويات أخرى ككلور الـفينيل لتحويله.
يتميز هذا الليف بمتانة معتدلة، وبامتصاص منخفض للماء، وبمقاومة للاحتراق، وبخاصية انطفاء ذاتية عندما يحترق.
ويستعمل في صنع الأقمشة المزأبرة fleece fabrics والمرشحات الصناعية والبسط والسجادات والألبسة الداخلية والمزائج مع ألياف أخرى.
ويعد الأورلون orlon والأكريلان acrilan مثالين على هذين الليفين.
والأكريلان: اسم تجاري لخيط أكريلي صناعي متانته 3غ/دنيرة سواء أكان رطباً أم جافاً، وهو يلين بالحرارة في الدرجة 235ْس، وقابل للاحتراق، ويقاوم الحوالّ الشائعة والحموض المعدنية والقلويات الضعيفة، ويمكن غسله جيداً في الغسالات الأتماتية.
يحضر الأكريلان بإجبار محلولِ متبلمرِ الأكريلونتريل على المرور من خلال ثقوب المغزل الدقيقة، ثم إزالة الحالّ ومط الخيط الناتج. ويستعمل الأكريلان في صنع أقمشة الملابس المنسوجة والمحبوكة، والبسط والسجادات والستائر، ومواد التنجيد، وفي العوازل الكهربائية وفي المدرعات.
وأما الأورلون: فاسم تجاري لمتبلمر يحتوي 85% على الأقل من الأكريلونتريل. وهو متوافر في تيلات ونُسالات متعددة الأنماط. تبلغ كثافته النسبية 1.14- 1.17، ومقاومته للشد 32000 - 39000 باوند/إنش2، وامتطاط القطع فيه 20- 28%، ورجيع نداوته 1.5% في الدرجة 21.1ْس وفي رطوبة نسبية قدرها 65%، وهو يلين في الدرجة 235ْس، وينحل بالتسخين في البوتيرولكتون وثنائي متيل الفورماميد وكربونات الإتيلين، وهو مقاوم للحموض المعدنية، وتراوح مقاومته للقلويات بين المعتدلة والجيدة؛ لا ينحل في الغول والأستون والبنزن ورباعي كلور الكربون وإتر البترول، وينحل في ثنائي متيل السلفوكسيد وبلا ماء المالئيك وكربونات الإتيلين والنتريلات وضروب النترو فنول.
وعند استعماله يجب اتخاذ الاحتياطات لأنه سرعان ما يحترق تلقائياً، وهو يسوَّق في رُزَم (بالات) وصناديق من الورق المقوى (الكرتون). ويستعمل في صنع الألبسة ممزوجاً بالصوف وبألياف أخرى.
التصوير الأكريلي
هو رسم ينجز في وسط مصطنع من راتنجات أكريلية، ذلك أن ضروب الأكريلات سريعة الجفاف وقادرة على حمل أي نوع من الصبغات مضيفةً على الرسم التألق الشفاف للّون المائي وإشراقه، وهي أقل من الدهان الزيتي تأثراً بالحرارة وبالقوى المخربة الأخرى. فنتيجة لجميع هذه المميزات المرغوب فيها شاع التصوير الأكريلي عند الفنانين بعد أن طرحت الراتنجات الأكريلية في الأسواق عام 1960.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 يوليو 2009)

أتشرف بأن أكون أول من يرد على موضيعك المميزة ........


----------



## ابو يوسف (14 يوليو 2009)

الشرف لي اخي الحبيب 
وشكرا لمتابعتك مواضيعي


----------



## REACTOR (14 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ............. المعلومات بالعربية لها طعم اخر .


----------



## REACTOR (14 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ............. المعلومات بالعربية لها طعم اخر .


----------



## ابو يوسف (15 يوليو 2009)

شكرا وطبعا عندما تكون المعلومات باللغه العربيه تستطيع الاتقان فى المعلومه بشكل افضل ولكن هناك عبارات باللغه الاجنبيه لانستطيع فهمها بالعربي


----------



## هادي اليماني (16 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو يوسف (17 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)




----------



## المحب للاكترونيات (31 أغسطس 2011)

كيف يحضر poly butyl cyanoacrylate? ارجو ممن لدية خبرة واين يباع اذا وجد؟


----------



## muhamed.action (11 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله بيك اخوية العزيز وياريت تثريني اكثر من المعلومات عن حامض الاكريليك لان مشروعي عن هذا الحامض واكون الك ممنون


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك
اله يسلم هالايدين


----------



## ابو يوسف (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*اللهم زدني وزدهم نورا على نور امين يا رب العالمين*​


----------



## مثنى الكيميائي (29 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت يدك وبارك الله بيك


----------



## basammtan (2 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ماهو الاكريليك المستخدم في عمليه العزل المائي للاسطح عندما يخلط ب اسمنت خاص


----------



## daren_daren (11 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا معلومات رائعه


----------

